# Thermostat won't stop resetting



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

It might be helpful to know model # of heater and a/c unit (what kind of systems?) and model # of thermostat you are using. Also, which wire colors are going to which terminals (although wire color is no guarantee of anything, it is a start).


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thermostat Problems*

Hello Bob22; Thank you so very much for your reply. The two thermostats I have are Climatouch-both the old one that wouldn't turn on the heat & the new one that won't even let me get started! The Airhandler (inside) & the fan outside is made by American Standard. 220V. 
The AC/Heater mod is:
TWE065E13BF2 - 200-230 V - 7 Amp
I have only a single electric heater & AC (in one) unit. 
The THermostat is:
Climatouch Digital Thermostat (Both the original one & the new one)
Mod# CT 170
Five wire with common.
When I took a chance to bypass the thermostat by connecting the red, W2 & Green (Fan) together, the heater & fan turned on & worked great until I would disconnect it. Same with the AC. Could it be that the new Thermostat I bought wasn't so new & already had a blown chip or resistor to cause it to keep resetting? STrange! I appreciate your help Bob22
JB


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thermostat Problems*

Wires & Terminals
THere are five (5) wires - 
Red (24v)
Blue (Common)
Green (Fan)
Yellow ( AC)
White (heater)
All five wires coming from the wall were inserted into the corresponding inputs on the back of the CLimatouch Thermostat, then mounted on the wall. Before I could do anything (program the new thermostat), it would click again & again & try to intiate but would go back to the reset mode. Eventually if I did not touch the thermostat, it would boot automatically but if I tried to program it or turn on the heat or AC, it would reset itself again & again. The old thermostat (Climatouch also) would only reset itself when I tried to turn on the electric heater. No problems with the AC switch though. Thanks again for your help Bob22
JB


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

ensure the blue (common wire is hooked up in the air handler. this will cause your type of problem. or if you have extra wires in the loom swap one with the blue @ the stat and air handler possible an open circuit on the blue wire.


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thermostat problems*

Thank you for the follow-up. I will check the Blue-Common wire at the air handler. Is it located at the top I wonder? I know that there's a circuit at the top/left of the American Standard unit I have. Theoretically speaking; would that be the 'only' place in the AH to house the blue wire connection?


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello; I have checked inside the upper section of the Air Handler; wires & connections, cleaned & reset wires (with all power off), re-installed the digital Climatouch TStat and found the following; the Tstat powered on & cycled through the motions and right now it is working provided i do not touch it! However; if i touch the screen, it resets itself again. I am going to try to re-install the original Tstat to see if the same issue persists. On that Tstat, only the heater would make the Tstat reset itself. So is this indicative is a break in the common wire? Or could it be the transformer? I haven't found that yet but i have seen some connections inside the air handler that could be the transformer. How can I check the blue/common or the 24V/220 wire using a multimeter? Do i touch certain parts? Let me know if you can & thank you again everyone on DIYCR for your help.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

check 24v from r to c at t-stat connection.


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thermostat problems*

OK-I will try this-you are saying to touch the red wire & the blue wire using the multimeter with the reading set to 24V correct? My hope is to have a reading from the two wires to be 24V or higher correct? If not-it must be the transformer? I will let you know what I find out! Thank you SO very much for your expertise & direction hvactech26.
Best regards,
JB


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thermostat problems*

OK - I used a multimeter to check the red/24v & the blue/common wires at the Tstat by touching each wire to each end of the wires from the multimeter. 

I set the mtmtr to ACV 200. After touching both wires & holding it there; the mtmtr read: 26.5 V
Does this mean that the transformer is working properly? Did I have the mtmtr set to the right reading? IDK? In any case; if it's not the transformer & the red & blue are putting out 26.5 V at the Tstat. Would the problem possibly be with the Digital Thermostat? It's a Climatouch. The old one was the same/similar model. The new one was a CT-70 which can work up to three systems. I hooked it up identical to the old Tstat...but this one wouldn't even let me program-as soon as I touch the pad, it resets. Now, I bought this new Climatouch CT-70 on Ebay for $ 18.00. I tried to contact the MF but all phones are out of order so likely they are out of business. The seller told me that he thought that this Tstat was brand new & didn't have any complaints from other puchasers but you never know...it could have been a batch of bad Tstats. What should I try next? Thank you again for your support:no:


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

ive never heard of or used climatouch.... Much prefer Honeywell


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*THermostat Problems*

So...do you think the cause of my Tstat resetting is the Tstat itself? Sounds like this is what you are saying...come to think of it-the installer was Canadian & this Tstat is also from Canada/Montreal but the Phone #'s are all down & there is no website any longer. Back to my findings on the transformer...? I assume that the 26.5V I got was the correct reading & that the Tformer is working admirably. I think I'll try a Honeywell & be done with it! Thanks & if you have any more tips; I truly appreciate it. Thanks again DIY Members & Pros.
JB:yes:


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

yes x-fmr sounds good. just get a hw you'll be happy


----------



## mrbryer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Thermostat problems*

OK, I'm off to Honeywell today! Will keep you posted. Thanks HVAC126 & all of the superstars on DIY.
JB:thumbup:


----------

